# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар по послушанию в Риге

## Алена

Питомник Alenstal и Baltic BlackWolf организуют семинар для любителей активных занятий с собакой с ведущим тренером Эстонии Татьяной Черняковой.

В программе семинара: 

- правильная игра с собакой, 5 фаз в развитии инстинкта 
- современное использование мотивации 
- влияние языка тела 
-построение отношений " проводник-собака" 
- фундамент корректного выполнения упражнений 
- баланс прессинга и разрядки 

Работа с собаками разных пород и разных уровней подготовки . 

Дата проведения семинара : 1-2 августа 2009 года
Стоимость участия с собакой -25 ЕUR за два дня (оплата строго предварительная до 27.07.2009)
Стоимость участия без собаки – 10 ЕUR за два дня
Оплата: оплата по перечислению (узнать счет) или на месте
Участие в семинаре с собаками ограничено
Семинар будет проводится на русском языке
Регистрироваться: xeike@apollo.lv или по телефону 28816482

Место проведения: 
Ulbrokas vidusskola
ciemats "Vālodzes"
Stopiņu novads
Rīgas rajons
p.n. Ulbroka
LV-2130
Карта

----------


## Алена

Вот и прошел семинар в Риге. Большое спасибо Тане за предоставленную информацию, за решение совсем тонких нюансов, за терпение при работе даже с проводниками-детьми. Отзывы о семинаре можно читать  здесь.

----------

